# Your Hunting License Just Got Expensive



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/20152016/155918.pdf


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 1, 2016)

not mine..... but upset they raised it for the 2 year old hunters, that was a deal. Can I buy them for un borns before July? lol


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks like they are trying to push you to buy the sportsman. It only went up $10 where as all the others doubled.


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyboidy think having our own state duck stamp will actually improve waterfowl hunting in the state? Looks like we'll get to find out once and for all. Seen a lot of folks say they think it would help but some folks since we aren't really in a major flyway don't think it'll help pouring money into wetland habitat conservation.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 2, 2016)

Everyone knows that more money to the government helps the hunting ... right?


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 2, 2016)

Good grief; am I gonna need to take a lawyer with me to buy a license? That list of fees is overwhelming.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2016)

Coopersdad0614 said:


> Anyboidy think having our own state duck stamp will actually improve waterfowl hunting in the state? Looks like we'll get to find out once and for all. Seen a lot of folks say they think it would help but some folks since we aren't really in a major flyway don't think it'll help pouring money into wetland habitat conservation.


We had a duck stamp. They stopped the duck stamp and just turned it into your waterfowl Lic.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2016)

I will be 65 this year my Lic. will be free.


----------



## wray912 (Feb 2, 2016)

glad i got a lifetime


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2016)

wray912 said:


> glad i got a lifetime



Your luck yours will get revoked.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 2, 2016)

10 more bucks a year for a sportsman isn't what I would call expensive compared to many other states, but it hasn't passed yet so if you do want to go with a lifetime I suggest doing so now.


----------



## awm (Feb 2, 2016)

When could this go into affect, this July?


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2016)

awm said:


> When could this go into affect, this July?


If passed yes


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 5, 2016)

Even better decision for me and Lil Boudreaux to already have the lifetime licenses.............


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2016)

I will be 65


----------



## swampchicken (Feb 25, 2016)

Anyone know if this has passed or the status of this bill ?  Appreciate it !


----------



## awm (May 17, 2016)

Does anyone know if this bill is going to be discussed this July, I heard it may not make it that far this round?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 17, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I will be 65 this year my Lic. will be free.



$4  annually  will be the fee  per page 13 lines 427 & 428.

Curiously-My present Resident Senior does not expire until 12-31-2399   ......


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (May 17, 2016)

I better renew my boat registration now...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2016)

elfiii said:


> http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/20152016/155918.pdf





Mine didn`t. I suspect registrations for my boats might get mean before it`s over with though...


----------



## darkstan (Jul 20, 2016)

*Bill to increase license fees*

I am 60 years old. Costs will go from $95 to $315. Thats a 332 % increase if my calculations are correct. I don't know whether to cuss or go blind. I guess it's time to have a gigantic yard sale and post all my hunting related items on Ebay. There are so many things I would like to say to these idiots in Atlanta but they may come and arrest me.


----------



## GLS (Jul 20, 2016)

According to the link by the OP, the effective date was July 1, 2016.  When were you 60?


----------



## darkstan (Jul 20, 2016)

Last October


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 20, 2016)

I applied back when I turned 60 a year ago, because the lifetime was only $90, which is what I was paying for the sportman license anyway.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 21, 2016)

Bought my lifetime a few years back.  I knew there weren't ever going down


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2016)

vrooom said:


> Bought my lifetime a few years back.  I knew there weren't ever going down


 Smart Move. Nothing ever really goes down.


----------



## darkstan (Jul 23, 2016)

Well I went ahead and downloaded the application for my Lifetime license, got her filled out and will mail Monday. $98 is pretty cheap for the rest of my days in the outdoors.


----------

